# PHP 5.3.2 (was: php 5.3.0)



## MissileSilo (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi,

Can someone submit a request so that PHP is updated to 5.3.0?

It was just released today. http://us.php.net/

Thanks :e,

David


----------



## Voltar (Jun 30, 2009)

You'd be better off emailing the maintainer of the port, however the 5.2.9 -> 5.2.10 change was released in about 5-6??? days. However I could speculate that it could take longer due to it being a major upgrade.


----------



## MissileSilo (Jun 30, 2009)

OK I sent him an e-mail. I can't wait to use PHP 5.3.0! :e 

Late Static Binding FTW! :beergrin


----------



## estrabd (Jul 1, 2009)

MissileSilo said:
			
		

> OK I sent him an e-mail. I can't wait to use PHP 5.3.0! :e
> 
> Late Static Binding FTW! :beergrin



There's no time like learning how to help upgrade a port :stud


----------



## MissileSilo (Jul 1, 2009)

Is there something I can read to learn how?


----------



## Voltar (Jul 8, 2009)

MissileSilo said:
			
		

> Is there something I can read to learn how?


Porter's Handbook might help.


----------



## hydra (Jul 8, 2009)

Don't wait, act yourself. Read, learn and help. That is how this works


----------



## CodeBlock (Jul 16, 2009)

I tried doing it, but didn't get anywhere past:

```
===> Setting user-specified options for php5-5.3.0 and dependencies
===>  Patching for php5-5.3.0
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for php5-5.3.0
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to TSRM/threads.m4.rej
=> Patch patch-TSRM_threads.m4 failed to apply cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.3.0.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.3.0.
```

Basically there is no suhosin patch for 5.3, and if I compile without that, I run into that ^.

So.. that in mind, any news on if this is going to be ported soon?

Made a little progress.. moved files/ to patches/ so they wouldn't be used... which is probably very bad.. So.. not patches, and no suhosin patch because it's not released yet... But nonetheless, php 5.3 is compiling.. if it works, i'll tar up the port directory or something.. I wouldn't call it stable or anything but I just felt like messing around to see if I could hack up a php 5.3 port.

Anyway it's still compiling, lets see what happens.

YES! It appears to have worked. I'll post this here, but it's really not official or anything (I'm a complete freebsd newbie, just tried this for fun)... However I have tested it across two installs and it worked both times.. 

BIG NOTE: This is not official. I just did this for the sake of doing it (and am new to BSD so it's probably bad)

grab http://hexinary.net/dev/freebsd/ports/php5.3.0.tar.gz.
Untar it, and it will give you a php5.3.0 directory. Move this to /usr/ports/lang. (I'm not sure if location matters but.. this is where I put it)..
Then cd into it and compile as normal.. HOWEVER.. There is no suhosin patch for it, so make sure to not use that option.

After a bit it should work, I'm able to `php -v` and it says 5.3.0. I haven't tried this with a web server yet, but I assume it works.

Sorry for posting 4 times in a row (a mod can merge these if he/she so chooses)... However I want to note that php5-extensions installs php5.2.10 (probably as a dep of something else it's installing, because I can't find it in the Makefile anywhere).

So.. yeah I'll probably just wait for the official maintainer to release the port. Oh well


----------



## raVen (Jul 19, 2009)

pear don't want build with this port... any fixes?


```
Bootstrapping Installerâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.
Bootstrapping PEAR.phpâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦(local)
Deprecated: Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /tmp/go-pear/PEAR.php on line 563

Deprecated: Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /tmp/go-pear/PEAR.php on line 566
ok
Bootstrapping Archive/Tar.phpâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦
Warning: mkdir(): File exists in /usr/var/tmp/ports/usr/ports/devel/pear/work/pear-1.8.1/go-pear on line 673
(local) ok
Bootstrapping Console/Getopt.phpâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦
Warning: mkdir(): File exists in /usr/var/tmp/ports/usr/ports/devel/pear/work/pear-1.8.1/go-pear on line 673
(local) ok

Extracting installerâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦
Signal 11
```


----------



## CodeBlock (Jul 19, 2009)

I honestly don't know   Like I said I just did that to see if I could. . You might be better off waiting for the official port. 

Sorry


----------



## CodeBlock (Jul 22, 2009)

I wrote to the php5 port maintainer, he said that he'll probably be upgrading the port in late August. That's the latest.


----------



## MissileSilo (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, I can't wait that long. What I did was I downloaded the source code for PHP 5.3.0 and I compiled it manually. 

Here is my configure command:


```
'./configure' '--with-layout=GNU' '--with-config-file-scan-dir=/usr/local/etc/php' '--disable-all' '--enable-libxml' '--with-libxml-
dir=/usr/local' '--enable-reflection' '--program-prefix=' '--enable-fastcgi' '--with-apxs2=/usr/local/sbin/apxs' '--with-regex=php' '--with-
zend-vm=CALL' '--prefix=/usr/local' '--mandir=/usr/local/man' '--infodir=/usr/local/info/' '--enable-pdo=shared'
```

Then to compile and install:

```
make && make install
```

Now, I was using php5-extensions but since that is only for version 5.2.10, you have to compile those manually too. Simply cd to the ext directory of the PHP source code, and go into each one of the extensions you want to compile and type:


```
phpize
./configure
make && make install
```


----------



## Seeker (Aug 24, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> ....php5 port maintainer, he said that he'll probably be upgrading the port in late August...



He died or what?


----------



## MissileSilo (Sep 1, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> ...he'll probably be upgrading the port in late August.


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 2, 2009)

MissileSilo said:
			
		

>



Sent him another email a few days ago, no response... sigh.


----------



## Perl (Sep 2, 2009)

Perhaps the repoman came for a visit and took his hardware.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 2, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> Sent him another email a few days ago, no response... sigh.



Me too, but with no response...


----------



## neildarlow (Sep 3, 2009)

PHP-5.3.0 is not a trivial update. Existing applications will require modification in order not to break when used with it.

I am certain that Alex is aware of this and is exercising caution in doing any update which could have far-reaching consequences for users.

I know from experience, with the ports I maintain, that some users always want the latest version but often overlook the quality status or incompatibilities introduced of these newer versions. As port maintainers we often have to consider the big picture.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Sep 4, 2009)

Also, ports tree is in feature freeze, so major upgrades are out of the question. Unless 8.0 release is further delayed I wouldn't expect 5.3.0 until early october.


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 4, 2009)

Mel_Flynn said:
			
		

> Also, ports tree is in feature freeze, so major upgrades are out of the question. Unless 8.0 release is further delayed I wouldn't expect 5.3.0 until early october.



I didn't see anything on the mailing list about the freeze - when did that happen?


----------



## Seeker (Sep 11, 2009)

Now that does it!
He "freezes", he doesn't reply, nor notify...

I came to the point where I really need this new PHP, as I code in it.

So, I've built latest php-5.3.1RC1 with almost all you can imagine.
Just no xmlrpc and PostgreSQL.

MySQL is set to utilize newest *mysqlnd*! :stud

So after setting config, making it and finally installing it.
I've compressed it and you can download it here:
StarForce.biz
Speed is very high, as it is optical fibers with 5Mbit of upload 

It is ment to be in */root*
So after decompression, it should be */root/latestPHP*

Then check it out with:

```
# /root/latestPHP/bin/php -v
# /root/latestPHP/bin/php-cgi -v
```
You link it to apache then.

And finally with:

```
# /root/latestPHP/bin/php -i
```


*!!WARNING!!*
You are using something that has been built against *MINE* ports, which were updated *today* and this php is *LINKED* against *MINE* ports binares.
*SO* if you do not have *VERY SIMILAR* port/app layout it might NOT work!

_In that case the ONLY way is to built it by yourself._

PS: FreeBSD 7.2 with latest patches 
PPS: I've messed up: --with-config-file-path*=*=/usr/local/etc
and it was supposed to be: --with-config-file-path=/usr/local/etc


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 12, 2009)

Anyone hear anything back from the maintainer yet? This is kind-of annoying.


----------



## aragon (Sep 12, 2009)

Last time I saw him comment on the lists he alluded to waiting until there is a stable Suhosin patch for 5.3 until he upgrades the port.

I'm curious to know what the rush is... what major new features does 5.3 have that you're all depending on?


----------



## MissileSilo (Sep 12, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Last time I saw him comment on the lists he alluded to waiting until there is a stable Suhosin patch for 5.3 until he upgrades the port.
> 
> I'm curious to know what the rush is... what major new features does 5.3 have that you're all depending on?



I want to use 5.3's Late Static Binding feature ASAP so I can get rid of a ton of duplicated code. I also want to be able to use anonymous functions, which is a new feature in 5.3. And of course with 5.3 I will be able to namespace all my code.

Since there is no port yet, for testing purposes I compiled it from source on my virtual FreeBSD machine, and it works great.


----------



## cmorg (Sep 28, 2009)

*Patch is out*

Hey

I found the following.

http://www.adaniels.nl/articles/suhosin-patch-for-php-53/

I think the port maintainer can start


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 28, 2009)

He'll probably wait for the real upstream patch, but I don't see why he can't make a php5-testing port (even if he doesn't submit it in a PR and just gives it to us here, or something) and release that.. at least *something* until we get a 5.3 patch


----------



## Seeker (Sep 28, 2009)

And I think, that port maintainer, will stick to the 5.2 branch, until PHP dev's announce final release for 5.2 branch and continue to develop only 5.3.


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 29, 2009)

Not what I was told when I emailed him a few months ago. He said we'd be at 5.3 in late August. He's already a month past what he said.


----------



## amorworx (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi

I saw that the suhosin patch and the mail header are available for 5.3, so I don't understand why the port maintainer doesn't update the port

Very strange ...

/Cheers

Bert


----------



## MissileSilo (Oct 30, 2009)

Be patient. PHP 5.3.0 has only been out for 4 months.


----------



## CodeBlock (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes but the maintainer said late August, and we're in November in two days...


----------



## MissileSilo (Oct 30, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> Yes but the maintainer said late August, and we're in November in two days...



[/sarcasm]

:e :e


----------



## Thorny (Nov 2, 2009)

MissileSilo said:
			
		

> Be patient. PHP 5.3.0 has only been out for 4 months.


Yes - therefore a port php5.3 is a good solution. PostgreSQL or other Databases has such ports. And PHP 5.3 has some Features which are very helpful. Otherwise i don't want to upgrade all my existing php 5.2 installations.

Greetings from Germany,
Thorny


----------



## amitabh (Nov 8, 2009)

I am a little confused here. It seems to me that Suhosin patch version 0.9.8 is is out for PHP 5.3.0 and 5.3.1 RC1. [http://www.hardened-php.net/suhosin/download.html] . Doesn't seem to be in beta anymore. Can someone confirm if Suhosin patch for 5.3.0 has been relased for production use?

Thanks

Amitabh


----------



## Thorny (Nov 10, 2009)

There are no hints, that this is just a beta. The beta was clearly marked as beta.


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 10, 2009)

amitabh said:
			
		

> I am a little confused here. It seems to me that Suhosin patch version 0.9.8 is is out for PHP 5.3.0 and 5.3.1 RC1. [http://www.hardened-php.net/suhosin/download.html] . Doesn't seem to be in beta anymore. Can someone confirm if Suhosin patch for 5.3.0 has been relased for production use?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Amitabh



Yes, it is out for production use.

The maintainer of PHP also mentioned on the mailing lists that PHP 5.3.0 is nearly ready. The only thing missing is the Zend Optimizer.


----------



## amitabh (Nov 10, 2009)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> Yes, it is out for production use.
> 
> The maintainer of PHP also mentioned on the mailing lists that PHP 5.3.0 is nearly ready. The only thing missing is the Zend Optimizer.




Great. Hopefully we will have the 5.3.x branch pretty soon then.


----------



## amorworx (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi all,

I had contact with the port maintainer and the only show stopper at the moment is Zend Optimizer.

Cheers

Bert


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 11, 2009)

amitabh said:
			
		

> Great. Hopefully we will have the 5.3.x branch pretty soon then.



I've heard that lang/php5 will be directly upgraded to PHP 5.3.


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 11, 2009)

amorworx said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I had contact with the port maintainer and the only show stopper at the moment is Zend Optimizer.
> 
> ...



Should this really be causing this much of a delay? Not sure of the significance of Zend Optimizer, but is it that popular that even creating a lang/php53 port would be an issue? I don't care if lang/php5 is updated but why can't he just make a lang/php53 port or similar. This seems like the most logical solution at this point.


----------



## MissileSilo (Nov 11, 2009)

Mailing list discussion: http://freebsd.markmail.org/message/qgfakyk7honjle4h


----------



## MarS (Nov 11, 2009)

Regarding ZendOptimizer and FreeBSD: http://forums.zend.com/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=2412



			
				Kent Mitchell said:
			
		

> Zend does not plan any more releases for FreeBSD. We have end of lifed all of our FreeBSD product due to lack of demand.


----------



## amitabh (Nov 18, 2009)

Despite Alex Dupre (maintainer of PHP port) posting in the Zend forums, there has been no official response from Zend after the initial post specifying discontinuation of FreeBSD releases. Meanwhile, it seems that PHP would soon have 5.3.1 (RC4 is out on 12th Nov.).


----------



## Thorny (Nov 20, 2009)

Today PHP 5.3.1 is released and there is no port till now :/


----------



## MissileSilo (Nov 20, 2009)

Thorny said:
			
		

> Today PHP 5.3.1 is released and there is no port till now :/


----------



## amitabh (Nov 20, 2009)

I just received an answer from Alex (maintainer of PHP port) that he would be releasing the 5.3.x port without Zend optimizer, with 8.0 release.


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 21, 2009)

Aren't committers supposed to wait until 8.0-RELEASE comes out before committing major changes?


----------



## amitabh (Nov 21, 2009)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> Aren't committers supposed to wait until 8.0-RELEASE comes out before committing major changes?



Does this apply to the base OS only or also to the ports?


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 21, 2009)

Both. There's usually a "ports freeze" before a release.


----------



## amitabh (Dec 1, 2009)

Can anybody confirm if php port for 8.0 comes with 5.3 version?


----------



## Voltar (Dec 1, 2009)

amitabh said:
			
		

> Can anybody confirm if php port for 8.0 comes with 5.3 version?



As far as I know, the port has not been updated yet.


----------



## Voltar (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks like something to try out: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2009-December/058016.html


----------



## MissileSilo (Dec 1, 2009)

Voltar said:
			
		

> Looks like something to try out: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2009-December/058016.html



This command didn't work:


```
cd /usr/ports && patch -p0 -E ~/php53.diff
```

I think it is missing a < character, because this worked:


```
cd /usr/ports && patch -p0 -E < ~/php53.diff
```


----------



## MissileSilo (Dec 1, 2009)

Success. I am now running PHP 5.3.1 with all the extensions (php5-extensions) working using ports. Thank you Alex Dupre.

:beergrin


----------



## Traskalas (Dec 1, 2009)

and that to type then after this command "cd /usr/ports && patch -p0 -E < ~/php53.diff" show: FILE to Patch: ???? That i have here write? Sorry im new, 3 day with freebsd


----------



## MissileSilo (Dec 1, 2009)

Save the file in your home directory.

Example:


```
wget http://www.alexdupre.com/php53.diff
mv php53.diff ~/
cd /usr/ports
patch -p0 -E < ~/php53.diff
```


----------



## amitabh (Dec 2, 2009)

MissileSilo said:
			
		

> ```
> wget http://www.alexdupre.com/php53.diff
> mv php53.diff ~/
> cd /usr/ports
> ...



Wouldn't using fetch rather than wget be better? Would not require any extra ports.

```
fetch http://www.alexdupre.com/php53.diff
mv php53.diff ~/
cd /usr/ports
patch -p0 -E < ~/php53.diff
```


----------



## MissileSilo (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes. My bad. fetch would be better. I'm just used to using wget.


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow, about time; Better late than never, I guess. I'll wait for it to be committed to the ports tree though.


----------



## amitabh (Dec 3, 2009)

Tried it on my test server successfully, but would still wait for the official port version for my production boxes.


----------



## KGB (Dec 19, 2009)

Any news on when 5.3.* will be added to the ports system? Just tried the patch on a brand new 8.0 system, and it gives me the following errors building mysqli:

```
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.1/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:35:45: error: ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_portability.h: No such file or directory
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.1/ext/mysqli/mysqli_api.c:34:45: error: ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_portability.h: No such file or directory
```
I'm guessing it has something to do with the new mysqlnd driver, although searching for the error on the net I found a bug report on the php site which said not to mix 5.2 with 5.3 code...


----------



## MarS (Dec 23, 2009)

```
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.1/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:35:45: error: ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_portability.h: No such file or directory
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.1/ext/mysqli/mysqli_api.c:34:45: error: ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_portability.h: No such file or directory
```

Same here on a box running FreeBSD 7.2.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 24, 2009)

```
usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.1/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:35:45: error: ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_portability.h: No such file or directory
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.1/ext/mysqli/mysqli_api.c:34:45: error: ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_portability.h: No such file or directory
```

you can `fix it` by manually adding "--with-mysqli=shared,mysqlnd" to /usr/ports/lang/php5/Makefile CONFIGURE_ARGS:

```
PORTNAME=       php5
PORTVERSION=    5.3.1
PORTREVISION?=  0
CATEGORIES?=    lang devel www
MASTER_SITES=   ${MASTER_SITE_PHP}
MASTER_SITE_SUBDIR=     distributions
DISTNAME=       php-${PORTVERSION}

MAINTAINER=     ale@FreeBSD.org
COMMENT=        PHP Scripting Language

LATEST_LINK=    ${PKGNAMEPREFIX}${PORTNAME}${PKGNAMESUFFIX}

USE_BZIP2=      yes
MAKE_JOBS_SAFE= yes
.if !defined(PKGNAMESUFFIX)
USE_AUTOTOOLS=  autoconf:262

CONFIGURE_ARGS= \
                --with-layout=GNU \
                --with-config-file-scan-dir=${PREFIX}/etc/php \
                --disable-all \
                --enable-libxml \
                --with-libxml-dir=${LOCALBASE} \
                [color="Red"][B]--with-mysqli=shared,mysqlnd \[/B][/color]
                --program-prefix=""

....
```

next:

```
cd /usr/ports/lang/php5 && make clean 
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22 stop
[/usr/ports/lang/php5] make deinstall
[/usr/ports/lang/php5] make
[/usr/ports/lang/php5] make install
```
after this there should be mysqli shared obj: 

```
ls /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-zts/ |grep mysql
mysql.so
mysqli.so
```

add extension=mysqli.so to /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini
start apache and check phpinfo()

it works on my machine (7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD i386)
have fun


----------



## jaymax (Dec 29, 2009)

Has the update occurred yet?

A couple of weeks ago, I was doing a fresh install of php5-5.2.11_1 (apparently the latest in the ports). It failed, complaining of a vulnerability. So I have no php on my system and had to bring my whole system down.

Still, waiting for either an upgrade to the php5-5.2.11_1 or to 5.3 but not hearing anything, I don't quite know what to do. Was advised against downloading source and compiling to avoid problems down in the future.


----------



## jaymax (Dec 29, 2009)

Guest2
Did the manual fix as recommended 
and got a 

```
/usr/ports/lang/php5
"Makefile", line 37: Unassociated shell command "--program-prefix="""
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```
 instead - any idea why ?


----------



## crsd (Dec 29, 2009)

Missing *\* at the end of previous line?


----------



## phospher (Dec 29, 2009)

just ran portsnap. looks like it's been updated to 5.2.12


----------



## jaymax (Dec 30, 2009)

crsd said:
			
		

> Missing *\* at the end of previous line?


??


```
sed -n 35,40p Makefile
                --enable-reflection \
                --with-mysqli=shared,mysqlnd \
                --program-prefix=""

USE_GNOME=      libxml2
```
Missing \ surely got me confused now


----------



## peterlcole (Jan 29, 2010)

Has anyone heard anything about an updated ETA?


----------



## amitabh (Jan 30, 2010)

It should come out with 5.3.2 release. See this mail by the maintainer:

http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg....ive/2010/freebsd-ports/20100124.freebsd-ports


----------



## peterlcole (Feb 2, 2010)

amitabh said:
			
		

> It should come out with 5.3.2 release. See this mail by the maintainer:
> 
> http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg....ive/2010/freebsd-ports/20100124.freebsd-ports



Oh cool, hopefully 5.3.2 isn't too far away. Thanks!


----------



## apenkop123 (Feb 7, 2010)

"Oh cool, hopefully 5.3.2 isn't too far away. Thanks! "

As far as i can see this is:

2010-05-01 that is far away , see this website:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PHP

there is the release date:

5.3.2 2010-05-01


----------



## chrcol (Feb 11, 2010)

guys you all realise right 5.2.x is not EOL.

from a productivity point of view 5.3 is essentially beta, it has no zend support and I am not sure about ioncube support, the configuration has major changes and various apps break.

If we are to get php-5.3 in ports I hope it appears as a new port eg. lang/php5-testing as 5.2.x still has development and is the mature version.


----------



## amitabh (Feb 11, 2010)

chrcol said:
			
		

> guys you all realise right 5.2.x is not EOL.
> 
> from a productivity point of view 5.3 is essentially beta, it has no zend support and I am not sure about ioncube support, the configuration has major changes and various apps break.
> 
> If we are to get php-5.3 in ports I hope it appears as a new port eg. lang/php5-testing as 5.2.x still has development and is the mature version.



Zend is anyway not releasing any more versions for FreeBSD. There is a link to the Zend forum in this thread.

As for separate ports, Alex (PHP port maintainer) has clearly said that he won't be maintaining two different ports of PHP. So unless someone forks a new port, it would be a one way upgrade.

With regards

Amitabh Kant


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 11, 2010)

chrcol said:
			
		

> guys you all realise right 5.2.x is not EOL.
> 
> from a productivity point of view 5.3 is essentially beta, it has no zend support and I am not sure about ioncube support, the configuration has major changes and various apps break.
> 
> If we are to get php-5.3 in ports I hope it appears as a new port eg. lang/php5-testing as 5.2.x still has development and is the mature version.



Alex also mentioned that support for PHP 5.2 will be dropped soon: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2010-January/059169.html



> PHP devs already told me it will be dropped soon (probably just before
> summer), so creating a port for a few months has no sense. Anyway I have
> no plan for lang/php52.


----------



## drm (Feb 12, 2010)

*Zend's FreeBSD support drop.*

Hi guys,

This is a bit off-topic, but Zend's dropping support for FreeBSD is really unacceptable imho. I would like to invite all FreeBSD users, maintainers and hosters of FreeBSD FAMP-configurations to join the following topic on the zend forums and express their regret and dismay with me: http://forums.zend.com/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=2412


----------



## chrcol (Feb 15, 2010)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> Alex also mentioned that support for PHP 5.2 will be dropped soon: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2010-January/059169.html



Obviously when it is dropped my view will change, but as of now it is not dropped.

PHP is a nightmare everytime they upgrade major changes backward compatibility is lose, and no I cannot tell 100's of web dev's to simply update their code.


----------



## chrcol (Feb 15, 2010)

drm said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> This is a bit off-topic, but Zend's dropping support for FreeBSD is really unacceptable imho. I would like to invite all FreeBSD users, maintainers and hosters of FreeBSD FAMP-configurations to join the following topic on the zend forums and express their regret and dismay with me: http://forums.zend.com/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=2412



In my opinion they affiliated with linux and it is a deliberate move to try and get people to use linux instead of freebsd.  Their reasoning has no logic.  Their mean excuse is a lack of demand for freebsd.

1 - It doesnt matter if people are only developing code on windows and linux, the compiled code still has to be run on freebsd servers, they are judging demand based on the OS of the person developing code.
2 - I have a zend licence, as well as 2 friends and a few customers, every single one of us asked for freebsd to be reinstated on the premium support contact however we either simply got ignored or were rudely told to start using RHE. (also makes me think they affiled with linux), we then tried to push the issue by stating when we brought our licenses we were told freebsd was supported so as such we want a refund or freebsd support to be reinstated, to date we have not had a reply on this.

Right now I have zend 3.3.9 working on freebsd 7.2 32bit, I expect it will also work on 8.0 32bit.  Works fine with compat6x installed.

However I am trying to get it to work on 7.2 64bit.  When I install compat6x it installs both 32bit and 64bit libraries.  But trying to load zend gives this error.


```
Failed loading /home/work/ZendOptimizer-3.3.9-freebsd6.0-i386/data/5_2_x_comp/ZendOptimizer.so:  /home/work/ZendOptimizer-3.3.9-
freebsd6.0-i386/data/5_2_x_comp/ZendOptimizer.so: unsupported file layout
```

ldd32 simply says it cannot find the file

I see hits on google of people successfully using it on 7.x 64bit but I think they are all using the 330a 6.x 64bit version. 333 and 339 are all in 32bit only for fbsd.


----------



## fadolf (Feb 22, 2010)

*about Zend, their Optimizer and PHP 5.3*

since the topic came up:

i first ran into this issue when there was an incompatibility with ZO 3.3.0 and PHP 5.2.10, and tried to upgrade to 3.3.9 and there was only a 32bit version for FreeBSD (all of our production boxes run 64bit, hence my post on the Zend Forums). 
i got told off by some Zend Rep, stating they're EOLing support for FreeBSD (funnily they already had a 32bit package of 3.3.9).
luckily the issue resolved itself with PHP 5.2.11, which was again working with ZO 3.3.0.

Now that Zend is not able to release an Optimizer that works with PHP5.3, the issue seems to evaporize anyways.

I'm not really convinced that it's a linux conspiracy, my guess is rather that those in charge at Zend don't really have a clue.


----------



## amitabh (Feb 27, 2010)

It seems that we should have a 5.3.2 release in March. The already have 5.3.2RC3 currently.


----------



## MissileSilo (Mar 4, 2010)

PHP 5.3.2 has been released.


----------



## seitz (Mar 5, 2010)

Does anyone know how long it will take to modify the patches to support 5.3.2?

TIA,


----------



## CodeBlock (Mar 5, 2010)

seitz said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how long it will take to modify the patches to support 5.3.2?
> 
> TIA,



Or before PHP 5.3.x will see its way into the ports tree? "The end of August"... I'm beginning to wonder if he meant 2010 instead of 2009.


----------



## gilinko (Mar 5, 2010)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> Or before PHP 5.3.x will see its way into the ports tree? "The end of August"... I'm beginning to wonder if he meant 2010 instead of 2009.



I would say that this can be quite quick, 2-3 weeks, as it has been prepared for quite some time. And the "end of august" was correct at the time, but a lot of hangups and small errors had to be resolved first that were unknown at the time.


----------



## vash (Mar 5, 2010)

It's really not that difficult to create your own stable 5.3.2 install. A little time spent reading the relevant documentation and experimenting in a jail can yield a nice little install-php.sh script that in my case; installs latest apache, php, suhosin and most of the extensions (I skipped a few like sysv, postgresql, etc, that I just never use).


----------



## chrcol (Mar 8, 2010)

5.2 is also not EOL

So I am waiting for 5.2.13 in ports not 5.3.2.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 8, 2010)

_GUYS!_

Build it from goddamn sources, to *yours* flavor.
That's a way, I do it from start of 5.3 branch.

And who cares for zend's optimizer, whose only point of existance is to support commercial projects.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 8, 2010)

This is just more proof that the *AMP stack is dying!

*APP is where it is at (Apache, Postgres, Python)
I for one, welcome our new rulers

I am also not a web developer so I may or may not know what I am talking about 

FAPP, FAPP, FAPP!


----------



## chrcol (Mar 8, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> _GUYS!_
> 
> Build it from goddamn sources, to *yours* flavor.
> That's a way, I do it from start of 5.3 branch.
> ...



I am considering this already to be honest.

5.2.13 fixes security problems and was released almost 2 weeks ago, is dissapointing is not yet in ports.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes and MySQL should also get a leg in a butt, too.
And be replaced with a PostgreSQL.
For low level DB playing, use SQlite3


----------



## drm (Mar 9, 2010)

That is all nice and well, and never mind if I agree with that, but consider this: migrating from FreeBSD to Linux is much easier than changing an entire development stack.


----------



## gilinko (Mar 9, 2010)

chrcol said:
			
		

> I am considering this already to be honest.
> 
> 5.2.13 fixes security problems and was released almost 2 weeks ago, is dissapointing is not yet in ports.



And if I have understood the ports maintainer it will not appear either. The lang/php5 will go from 5.2.12 to 5.3.2. Otherwise one would have to fork it into lang/php52 and lang/php53, and that's just to much work.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 9, 2010)

drm said:
			
		

> That is all nice and well, and never mind if I agree with that, but consider this: migrating from FreeBSD to Linux is much easier than changing an entire development stack.


It is not, that you need an entire, brand new, development stack.
What you need, is a "base", that will support and run commercial and proprietary apps.


----------



## chrcol (Mar 9, 2010)

gilinko said:
			
		

> And if I have understood the ports maintainer it will not appear either. The lang/php5 will go from 5.2.12 to 5.3.2. Otherwise one would have to fork it into lang/php52 and lang/php53, and that's just to much work.



seems to go against what has typically happened in freebsd in the past.

we have multiple mysql ports.
multiple perl ports.
multiple apache ports.
and the list goes on.

my past experience of ports is they last at least until the code is EOL.  If he hasnt the time to do 2 branches he really should keep 5.2 maintained until the day comes it is EOL.  As the result is right now we have a delay due to him trying to get 5.3 in ports? leaving the current version in a vulnerable state.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 9, 2010)

As many things here gets a leg in a butt, maybe a port maintainer should get it too... ROFLMAO!
Transition is in process and some hard steps, have to be taken and with it some brave decisions... That is the right way!

lang/php52 and lang/php53 supposed to exist for a very long time already.
Hell, what will happen when PHP 6 gets released?!


----------



## chrcol (Mar 9, 2010)

seeker I agree (assuming I understand you right)

php52 and php53 should both already exist as seperate ports, and he will have the same problem when 6.0 is released, people will be expecting a port for that as well.


----------



## chrcol (Mar 10, 2010)

guys I found someone submitted a patch here.

http://groups.google.com/group/luck...e8daab46b01ca/c2e5c21efb4356dd?lnk=raot&pli=1


----------



## amitabh (Mar 20, 2010)

anybody has any further updates...?

[update]
It seems that Alex is waiting for port freeze to end
http://groups.google.com/group/muc....f1a388ea835/eddb4d09cd4e483e#eddb4d09cd4e483e
http://groups.google.com/group/ml-f...d86aacf207b/ad75ae5574a54141#ad75ae5574a54141


----------



## chrcol (Mar 21, 2010)

apache guy used the same excuse with me initially.

I agree the port freezes are excessive with freebsd, either freebsd OS updates need to be made less frequent or the port freezes shorter but the rules say security related updates can be submitted during a freeze.


----------



## gcooper@ (Mar 22, 2010)

The problem is that the ports tree is quite large and thus the number of packages that need to be built for each release is extremely large.

Contributing hardware and colo resources is what's needed to decrease the package building time; if that isn't done, then the ports freezes will continue to take eons to complete.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 22, 2010)

Why not to folding@home4FreeBSD ?


----------



## Thorny (Mar 23, 2010)

gcooper@ said:
			
		

> The problem is that the ports tree is quite large and thus the number of packages that need to be built for each release is extremely large.
> 
> Contributing hardware and colo resources is what's needed to decrease the package building time; if that isn't done, then the ports freezes will continue to take eons to complete.


So how can we help? I've already offered a Jail at an AMD64 for the pointy-hat build-farm, but i didn't get a reply till now. If it's possible to help by letting a jail build packages contact me. 

Greetings from Germany,
Thorny


----------



## chrcol (Mar 23, 2010)

gcooper@ said:
			
		

> The problem is that the ports tree is quite large and thus the number of packages that need to be built for each release is extremely large.
> 
> Contributing hardware and colo resources is what's needed to decrease the package building time; if that isn't done, then the ports freezes will continue to take eons to complete.



Ok I will contact you on this.  I am willing to contribute resources to help relieve the problem.


----------



## amitabh (Mar 24, 2010)

Port freeze should be over now as 7.3 has been released ... ?


----------



## Glebushka (Mar 24, 2010)

It would be really nice to hear something from php port maintainer today.


----------



## drm (Mar 25, 2010)

Can't we drag the maintainer in here?


----------



## fadolf (Mar 26, 2010)

It's gonna get officially released in April:

http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=274415+0+current/freebsd-ports


----------



## chrcol (Mar 27, 2010)

oh dear, so 5.2 removed before its EOL'd.  I dont know whats going on with freebsd these days, maintainer didnt even respond to me about it either.


----------



## gilinko (Mar 27, 2010)

The only reason there is two 5.X lines today is because of the removal of the 4.X line, and the 5.2.X is a significant change for applications in both 4.X and 5.0/5.1. So it has been given a extended life due to this(as for example FreeBSD-7.1 will live longer than 7.2). I currently don't know how long there will be two 5.X versions, but my guess is that soon there will be some information on the removal of the two 5.X versions. Probably in connection with the release of 5.4.2, or if 6.0 is released.


----------



## dennylin93 (Mar 27, 2010)

Alex (the maintainer) stated on freebsd-ports@ that the devs of PHP told him that support for 5.2 will be dropped soon, so there won't be a port for PHP 5.2.


----------



## chrcol (Mar 27, 2010)

I already know thats his reasoning from earlier in the thread, but the fact is he has jumped the gun. Support is not dropped now.

This was a move for developers and hobbyists. We even still have a php4 port even tho that is EOL, so php4 lives but 5.2 doesnt .

Someone running portupgrade eg. going from 5.2.12 to 5.3.2 as if its a minor upgrade (when it isnt) will be in for a shock.


----------



## dennylin93 (Mar 27, 2010)

The changes will probably be documented in /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## drm (Mar 29, 2010)

chrcol said:
			
		

> Someone running portupgrade eg. going from 5.2.12 to 5.3.2 as if its a minor upgrade (when it isnt) will be in for a shock.


I agree. PHP 5.3 was in fact a pre-release of PHP6 without unicode support. If it were called PHP6 and not PHP5.3, would that have changed Alex's mind ...? PHP5.3 is definitely worth a separate port!! See http://nl.php.net/migration53 for the impact of upgrading.


----------



## dennylin93 (Mar 29, 2010)

I just skimmed through the upgrade notes, and it seems that the changes shouldn't affect too many people. Most of them are just new features.

This page lists all the incompatible changes: Backward Incompatible Changes.


----------



## aurora (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi,

I have successfully applied the patch at alexdupre.com, but

`# cd /usr/port/lang/php5 && make`

still fetches php-5.2.11, not 5.3. 

Am I missing something or should I wait until april as fadolf mentioned that it will be officially released in april?


----------



## chrcol (Apr 4, 2010)

drm said:
			
		

> I agree. PHP 5.3 was in fact a pre-release of PHP6 without unicode support. If it were called PHP6 and not PHP5.3, would that have changed Alex's mind ...? PHP5.3 is definitely worth a separate port!! See http://nl.php.net/migration53 for the impact of upgrading.



anyone who use's php extensively and especially commercially realises this.

this is why I made the hobbyist comments.

thanks for backing me up.


----------



## chrcol (Apr 4, 2010)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> I just skimmed through the upgrade notes, and it seems that the changes shouldn't affect too many people. Most of them are just new features.
> 
> This page lists all the incompatible changes: Backward Incompatible Changes.



those will break approxametly 20-30% of current commercial php apps.  On a couple of servers where we tested php 5.3 with mainly custom written code we had dozens of complaints within a couple of days, clearly 5.3 is not a fit in upgrade and the php dev's have been naughty releasing a beta version of php6 calling it 5.3.


----------



## aragon (Apr 4, 2010)

If it comes down to the ports tree only supporting two versions of PHP, I'd rather see v5.3 and v5.2 than v5.3 and v4.  Death to php4 already, sheesh!


----------



## chrcol (Apr 4, 2010)

yes that is even stranger, php4 is fine been kept but 5.2 is not.


----------



## aurora (Apr 4, 2010)

*Can any of you use PHP5.3.x on FreeBSD?*

Hello,

As I mentioned in my last post, I still cannot use PHP5.3.x, though I've applied the patch accordingly. 

It seems you 're using PHP5.3.x.

If you've successfully managed to install&use PHP5.3.x on FreeBSD, I would be glad to have the instructions & links about it.

Just in case  you wonder why I need to PHP 5.3.x, let me tell you that a new PHP Framework called "Ajax-IM" works only on PHP5.3+ and I want to try and use that FW on my FreeBSD.

Thanks.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 4, 2010)

Guys!

php4, has been left in a ports tree, as it requires virtually no maintenance whatsoever...
Guess why!


----------



## amitabh (Apr 4, 2010)

aurora72 said:
			
		

> Just in case  you wonder why I need to PHP 5.3.x, let me tell you that a new PHP Framework called "Ajax-IM" works only on PHP5.3+ and I want to try and use that FW on my FreeBSD.



Ajax-IM seems to to require 5.2+ according to it's installation page http://ajaxim.com/installation/


----------



## aurora (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah, that's correct. 

It's been almost one month since I've given up trying to upgrade my PHP 5.2.12 and meanwhile I happened to forget which app required PHP 5.3.x

It might be Magento eCommerce App, which required PHP's GD and mcrypt extensions and as I tried to integrate those extensions, I remember stumbling upon a message saying that I had to have at least PHP5.3; I don't remember exactly which application it was, but there was at least one


----------



## Master_FO (Apr 9, 2010)

It's On!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drm (Apr 9, 2010)

Very happy to see this has been upgraded, I hope fellow users won't run in too much trouble, but congrats to the maintainer


----------



## gilinko (Apr 10, 2010)

@DD It may be time to lock this thread as there is multiple questions in this one thread that would be better asked in separate threads. The initial question was for when _php-5.3_ was to be updated in ports.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 10, 2010)

Agreed. I'm splitting 'PHP 5.3 upgrade issues' in this thread off to a new one.


----------

